# Screaming Half Skulls (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Screaming Half Skulls were made in a similar fashion to the DEMONIKUS skull but rather than using a hard hat they started with half of a papier mached balloon. Each Screaming Half Skulls can be hung on a wall or incorporated into a full three dimensional prop for your haunting pleasure. These pieces were all created with recycled materials including cardboard and newspaper. Each skull is approximately 22 inches tall and feature open eye sockets making it possible for the addition of lights or eyeballs.










































The complete gallery can be found here:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4153


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

They look great! Did it take less than 20 bucks to make? You could enter them in the contest.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

very nice. the last one reminds me of tim allen for some reason lol


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome work !


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

These are Great


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... someone's been busy! Great job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Those are wonderfully dark (I bet they look fantastic lit up at night.)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I absolutely love these, fantastic work as usual!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another cool creation, Stolloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic work once again from the hands of the Master of Mache!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RavenLunatic said:


> very nice. the last one reminds me of tim allen for some reason lol


.........how?

yet one masterpiece. i only wish i had your skill!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Always amazing, and inspiring, Stoll. Fantastic work! I can't wait to start my next project, and try papier mache clay! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

As always they look great.


----------

